# Feliz año nuevo a todos!!!



## poetpenpassion

Hola! Los felicito a todos esa maravillosa, hermosa y divina fiesta! Les deseo todo lo mejor, salud, amor, hermosura, paz, armonia, milagros, belleza, magia, bondad, beldad, felicidad! Besos cAlidos, abrazos fuertes, saludos cordiales! Yelena. Rusia, MoscU.


----------



## St. Nick

Y, ¡feliz Año Nuevo a ti también!


----------



## poetpenpassion

Gracias! Thank you very much! Yelena.


----------



## Gévy

¡Muchas gracias y a ti también, Yelena!

Feliz año a todos los amigos del foro y que el 2011 traiga paz, mucho más bienestar social, salud para todos... y todo lo que podáis desear.

*¡¡¡¡Y que no nos quiten nunca lo bailao!!! *

Bonne année, happy new year, próspero año nuevo. 

Bisous !!!!!

Gévy


----------



## mymy

¡Muchas gracias, Yelena! Mis mejores deseos también para ti desde Alicante.

Me sumo al mensaje tan bonito de Gévy!

¡¡Feliz 2011 a todos!!


----------



## emm1366

Necesitaría brazos muy largos para abarcar a esta gran familia de los foros. Uno por uno sería muy difícil así que imagino que lo logro estirándome hasta abarcar toda la tierra y por ser Yelena la primera, queda inmediatamente a mi derecha (Soy diestro).

Recojan los frutos de su esfuerzo.

Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Me sumo a las felicitaciones:

*Feliz 2011,

*Pedro


----------



## utrerana

Desde Sevilla quiero desearos un Feliz año nuevo, dar las gracias por todo resaltando la labor que se realiza desde el foro por los usuarios, la ayuda prestada y la dedicación total y altruista  de muchos de ellos. 

¡ FELIZ AÑO NUEVO !


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

utrerana said:


> Desde Sevilla quiero desearos un Feliz año nuevo, dar las gracias por todo resaltando la labor que se realiza desde el foro por los usuarios, la ayuda prestada y la dedicación total y altruista de muchos de ellos.
> 
> ¡ FELIZ AÑO NUEVO !


 Muchas gracias y Feliz Año Nuevo para tí.


----------



## ewie

*Happy New Year to everyone on WordRef*

(I suppose some folk are already _in_ 2011)


----------



## swift

ewie said:


> (I suppose some folk are already _in_ 2011)


Así es, don Ewie. En Australia y en Nueva Zelanda, por ejemplo. Y por supuesto, en Kiribati.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Feliz 2011 para todos!!


----------



## swift

Y en Rusia, es año nuevo como doce veces.


----------



## Tomby

poetpenpassion said:


> Hola! Los felicito a todos esa maravillosa, hermosa y divina fiesta! Les deseo todo lo mejor, salud, amor, hermosura, paz, armonia, milagros, belleza, magia, bondad, beldad, felicidad! Besos cAlidos, abrazos fuertes, saludos cordiales! Yelena. Rusia, MoscU.


Поздравляю тебя и всех WRF членob c Новым Годом!


----------



## swift

Yelena:

¡Año nuevo nueve veces! ¿Quiere decir que en total se comen 108 uvas?


----------



## Natalisha

*С Новым годом!* 
*Happy New Year to all of you! *
*Buon anno nuovo a tutti!*


----------



## Nanon

ewie said:


> (I suppose some folk are already _in_ 2011)


Aquí donde yo estoy, todavìa no .
Muchas felicidades para todos, con todos mis deseos para un 2011 lleno de paz, alegrìa, salud, bienestar y valiosas aportaciones en el foro, por supuesto.
¡Besos y abrazos!


----------



## swift

¡¡Y muchas palabras!! (Des mots doux, câlins, sucrés, rigolos...)


----------



## Stbn_fcr

*¡Feliz año para todos los moderadores, especialmente para Gévy y Paqui! Je vous adore! Mdr*


----------



## piraña utria

¡Un venturoso año 2011 para todos ustedes, sin distingo alguno!

Que el Todopoderoso llene de bendiciones sus hogares y países en este nuevo año.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*¡Quiero desearles un feliz año a todos los foreros!   *


----------



## Sowka

*Ich wünsche Euch allen alles Gute für das Neue Jahr!

Happy New Year!* 

Oh, seeing your contribution, ilocas2, I can add the words I learnt in Kraków on New Year's Eve 2003/2004:
*
Szczęś**liwego nowego roku!*


----------



## ilocas2

Přeju všem šťastnej a krásnej novej rok 2011


----------



## Orlin

Честита нова година на всички!
Srećna nova godina svima!


----------



## piraña utria

Sowka said:


> *Ich wünsche Euch allen alles Gute für das Neue Jahr!*
> 
> *Happy New Year!*
> 
> Oh, seeing your contribution, ilocas2, I can add the words I learnt in Kraków on New Year's Eve 2003/2004:
> 
> *Szczęsliwego nowego roku!*


 


JeSuisSnob said:


> *¡Quiero desearles un feliz año a todos los foreros!   *


 


Antpax said:


> ¡¡Feliz 2011 para todos!!


 


ewie said:


> *Happy New Year to everyone on WordRef*
> 
> (I suppose some folk are already _in_ 2011)


 
Especially to all of you, my dear mod pals.

What a nice experience has been this year! A great pleasure to share with you over 2010.

I hope you are getting better, Sowkita.

A huge hug,


----------



## Mate

¡Feliz año nuevo para todos los amigos de WordReference!

(aquí faltan 3 horas pero ya tengo a la patrona respirándome en la nuca )


----------



## frida-nc

Feliz Nuevo Año, in all possible languages, to the creative and wonderful people who visit--or practically live--here! (Sometimes that's me)

May 2011 see everyone closer to fulfilling his or her dreams, and full of the happiness that fulfillment brings!


----------



## Pinairun

¡Bienvenido seas, 2011!
A ver cómo te portas, eh, que todos esperamos mucho de ti.


----------



## chamyto

Esperemos que el 2011 empiece con bien pie.

Happy new year !


----------



## AnitaBig

*Feliz Año Nuevo para todos!!! *


----------



## edwinrsoar

*Biel An Gnûv*
*Bonne année*
*Felice anno nuovo *
*Próspero ano novo *
*Próspero año nuevo!*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me complace unirme a este mensaje y son mis sinceros deseos para esta linda familia de WordReference que el 2011 venga colmado de salud, alegría, ternura, sorpresas por descubrir, sueños por alcanzar, y sobre todo nuestro propósito de dar lo mejor de nosotros mismos para hacer del mundo un lugar realmente mágico.
Un abrazo grandeeeeeeee
Soledad


----------



## sakvaka

2011? Juuri kun olin tottunut vuoteen 2010...

Iloista, kaunista, kokemusrikasta, intohimoista ja nautinnollista uutta vuotta* koko WordReferencen käyttäjäkunnalle! _

Yes, for you guys as well.

____
_* Oliko se niin, että "uusivuosi" on tämä päivä, 1.1., ja "uusi vuosi" on koko alkava vuosi?


----------



## uchi.m

Feliz ano novo, minha gente, que este ano lhes traga muitas surpresas boas!
Abraços 

Uchi.m


----------

